# Video: Oliver 2050 Tractor yesterday Ohio



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't see many of these....1969 Oliver 2050 sold on New Philadelphia, OH farm auction yesterday. Here's Youtube video:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Father in law watched an Oliver 1655 sell yesterday, average hours, repaint job described as being a bit tacky. 10,100 dollars.


----------

